# Food Aggressive? Bad incident.



## Brave

I messed up bad and now I'm not sure what to do or how to act. 

Last night Bear got 1/3 of a carrot and he ran off to the couch. I made the stupid stupid mistake of reaching down to move the carrot (and by result move Bear) and with no warning (no bitty face, no growl, nothing) he grabbed by hand, sliced open my finger then went back to the carrot. It happened lightening quick and I didn't realize what had happened for a second or two. Then came the blood and the pain. 

I didn't do any correction or punishment because I was crying and running for the kitchen sink. It was a bad cut. My husband freaked out because I was hurt and picked up the puppy (not rough or harsh or mean) and put him in his crate while he tended to me. I bleed for about 30 mins with constant pressure. We cleaned me up and bandaged my finger and sat down so I could calm down. I was pretty hysterical throughout the process, crying from the pain. 

I realize this was MY MISTAKE. But I want to make sure this NEVER happens again. 

This morning, I'm hesitant around him with toys in his mouth and around food. 

I hand fed him this morning w/o incident. 

What should I do from here on out?

How do I make sure he understands that the food comes from me? 

Thanks for listening and I appreciate your advice. 

Ps this was the first and only time I've ever messed with his food. I normally train him with it or leave him alone to eat. And yes I accept full responsibility for what happened. It was my fault. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vcm5

How old is Bear? What was his body language like during this incident?


----------



## Tayla's Mom

I have no info for you, but will check back because we have issues with Tayla over guarding certain objects. We work all the time with out, but if she thinks it's high value she will not give it back no matter how many times we practice and if you go for it she will give me a face and growl.


----------



## Loisiana

Is it possible he was just trying to snatch back the carrot and got you by mistake? Puppy teeth are so sharp, it doesn't take much to break skin.


----------



## vcm5

Loisiana said:


> Is it possible he was just trying to snatch back the carrot and got you by mistake? Puppy teeth are so sharp, it doesn't take much to break skin.


This is what I was thinking, that's why I asked about age and body language. Food aggression would definitely be associated with body language such as freezing, averting the eyes, anxious behaviors, etc. It's hard to imagine that there would be absolutely no warning signs.


----------



## Charliethree

He is a young pup, and most likely was acting on instinct - reflex. Teach him to trade, and teach yourself to trade with him - no matter what he has. Teach 'drop it' and 'leave it', practice, practice, practice and reward, reward, reward, so that he knows he can drop and leave things and get something better and get the item back, most often. Even after he has 'learned' it, continue to reinforce it. It is a process.


----------



## Brave

vcm5 said:


> How old is Bear? What was his body language like during this incident?


He turned 3 months old today. 

His body language before it happened was normal, but afterwards he had shaky eyes. Where his eyes darted back and forth, back and forth. He seemed to have hidden the carrot close to his chest afterwards but I don't know if that was a deliberate act or a result of the commotion. 

We just went on a long walk and he crawled up on my chest to "bathe" me and is sleeping on my chest. 

We're working on "give" and trading it for a treat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa

I would bet that your reaction scared the crap out of him - which is not a criticism, you should have seen me the day I sliced my finger on the dog food can and it bled for about half my life, it seemed! I'm betting with the others, it was an accident - puppy teeth are very sharp, Max sliced my husband's finger one day while they were playing and it was almost as bad as your cut. 




Brave said:


> He turned 3 months old today.
> 
> His body language before it happened was normal, but afterwards he had shaky eyes. Where his eyes darted back and forth, back and forth. He seemed to have hidden the carrot close to his chest afterwards but I don't know if that was a deliberate act or a result of the commotion.
> 
> We just went on a long walk and he crawled up on my chest to "bathe" me and is sleeping on my chest.
> 
> We're working on "give" and trading it for a treat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave

*Thanks!*

Thanks guys! 

I was beating myself up last night and felt super guilty, like I'm that bad mom who doesn't realize she's the bad mom until something tragic happens. I was worried that Bear didn't trust me or didn't want me to be around, which broke my heart. 

This morning everything seemed great and normal. I'm having a knee jerk reaction around his mouth :doh: and I'm trying to get my emotions under control so he doesn't pick up on my anxiety. 

The finger is an absolute mess. And won't stop bleeding (slow, ooze - not gushing). It doesn't help that I get to use it non-stop during the day at work. I think I might have needed stitches, but since more than 12 hours have passed, I doubt they'll stitch me up. Justing giving myself some tender loving care and I know for next time, we'll work better on his trade and off command. 

I appreciate all of your advice. It really touches my heart to know each and everyone of you took the time to help me out here. 

Big hugs all around! :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## Wendy427

Brave said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I was beating myself up last night and felt super guilty, like I'm that bad mom who doesn't realize she's the bad mom until something tragic happens. I was worried that Bear didn't trust me or didn't want me to be around, which broke my heart.
> 
> This morning everything seemed great and normal. I'm having a knee jerk reaction around his mouth :doh: and I'm trying to get my emotions under control so he doesn't pick up on my anxiety.
> 
> The finger is an absolute mess. And won't stop bleeding (slow, ooze - not gushing). It doesn't help that I get to use it non-stop during the day at work. I think I might have needed stitches, but since more than 12 hours have passed, I doubt they'll stitch me up. Justing giving myself some tender loving care and I know for next time, we'll work better on his trade and off command.
> 
> I appreciate all of your advice. It really touches my heart to know each and everyone of you took the time to help me out here.
> 
> Big hugs all around! :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


 
I cut my finger pretty badly last week, and it just wouldn't stop bleeding. Had to go to UrgentCare. They put a tiny piece of "gelfoam" on it since I had sliced off the top layer of skin and there was nothing to stitch up. The gelfoam apparently soaks up the blood. You keep it on the wound for @5-7 days covered only by a bandage that doesn't stick to the wound. The gelfoam basically acts like a scab protecting the wound. I was able to take off the gelfoam in @6 days, and only had to use a bandaid to protect the area.


----------



## mylissyk

I'm really sorry you got hurt, but please don't feel guilty. I don't think you did any particularly wrong, and I really think the wound is just due to his puppy teeth being so darn sharp. Work on teaching him to trade and I bet you never have another problem. 

Be careful with the wound though, make sure you clean it well. Bleeding isn't all bad as it helps flush the wound, but I hope it stops soon, continuing would mean you need to see the doctor to stop the bleeding.

Deep breath, let it out. You will both be ok.


----------



## laprincessa

Could you maybe try some games where you put your fingers in his mouth with a treat or something? I'm thinking there should be a way that you'd get over being scared, and teach him to be gentle at the same time. Any ideas?

You're not a bad mom, or you wouldn't be concerned with his reaction to all this, right? Right.


----------



## OutWest

Since you've identified this as a problem (even though it was probably an accident with those sharp teeth), it would be good to focus on the leave it command pretty heavily for a while. With the right training, dogs can get to the point where they'll drop a piece of raw meat if told to. Mine aren't there, LOL. By working on the training, you'll gain more confidence around his mouth, too. Don't feel guilty--you didn't really do anything wrong, you just identified an area to train him on.


----------



## Loisiana

If you do end up having to go to a doctor, I wouldn't tell them what happened. Depending on where you are, the law often requires quarantine for any dog bites, and under the definition that would qualify as a bite. I know my dog's grandfather had to be quarantined as a pup because he was play biting a man and broke the skin, and the man reported it.


----------



## Brave

Loisiana said:


> If you do end up having to go to a doctor, I wouldn't tell them what happened. Depending on where you are, the law often requires quarantine for any dog bites, and under the definition that would qualify as a bite. I know my dog's grandfather had to be quarantined as a pup because he was play biting a man and broke the skin, and the man reported it.


I know, which made me cry harder yesterday. My husband just gave me the exasperated look when I asked him (tears running down my cheeks, eyes puffy and red, face red and wrinkled) "OMG! Do we have to report this?!!? What if they take him away!!!!" *cue more wailing*

I say "wailing" b/c I'm a really loud person. When I whisper - you can hear me across the room. 

But I digress....

I cleaned the wound really well last night. We had to replace the bandaid twice over night and once this morning. When I re-bandaged it this morning, the edges are ragged and do not touch, so I might super glue the edges together if it doesn't scab over on its own. It's hard since it's on the pad of my ring finger, left hand. This is my dominant hand and I use the ring finger to do alot of stuff apparently. It's always fun trying to adapt after an injury. "Really? I use you to hold a pencil????" :bowl:

I'm on watch for any sign of infection. If it doesn't stop bleeding by tomorrow morning, I'll schedule an appt w/ my doctor. And of course, if it gets swollen, inflamed, red, *****, or hot. 

Dr: What happened, Miss?
Me: I walked into my living room, looked down and I was bleeding

Technically not a lie. I had my tetnus booster a few months ago so I should be fine. I was worried about the rabies concern. Not that my dog has it but standard protocol (from what I've been reading) is if the animal doesn't have a current rabies shot --- I would have to be treated for rabies. Those HURT! In the stomach... ach! 

We'll definately be working on "drop it/give" and "leave it" 

He lets me stick my fingers in his mouth all the time, and this morning he didn't have any problem with me prying a stick from his mouth... or the receipt he found on our walk. I swear he's a magnetic for inappropriate items.


----------



## Sally's Mom

When my Emmie, the sweetest dog on the planet was pregnant with 10 pups, her appetite was voracious... Her pups came in early July. I had family over on July 4, prior to the birth... I was making cole slaw and throwing leaves of it to the dogs. Well, she jumped up uninvited to get a leaf. She grabbed my index finger and laid it open. Dog bites are unique,and they not only hurt, but your feelings get hurt... In theory, there should have been bite inhibition, but I know she was just grabbing at the leaf. Of all my adult dogs, she remains the most gentle for a treat.... It was the pregnancy that did it.


----------



## Willow52

Those puppy teeth are super sharp and can smart because they slice. Considering your puppy's age, I doubt it was aggression but he chompped on what he thought was the carrot and you pulled your had away at the same time causing the cut. Puppies out grow that kind of stuff and generally get softer mouths as they mature.


----------



## Charliethree

Work on trading for any item he has in his mouth - anything. On your walks take along some treats to trade with. Consistency is key - trading one time, then prying things out of his mouth the next is not going to work long run, it will just confuse him. Creating a habit of trading ( and being consistent on your part) will make life a lot easier, if or when, he gets hold of something he REALLY should not have.


----------



## Brave

Sally's Mom said:


> Dog bites are unique,and they not only hurt, but your feelings get hurt.


Thank you!!! You nailed it on the head. Something I was feeling but unable to put my finger on it!

Bear is 100% normal and has an even softer bite than before. The cut still hurts like a B, but the sides are touching for the most part. My husband had me soak my finger in peroxide for 20 mins this evening and we've re-bandaged it up. I wasn't expecting it to heal as much as it has over 24 hours. But I've always been a fast healer. 

Now that his evening zoomies are done, he's calming down and we're relaxing with a movie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah

Most doctors in know if you said my puppy bite me and is UTD with shots would not think twice about it & would not report it- Accidents happen. 

However if you are not the owner of the dog they would report it. An owner accidentally bitten by their own dog knows where there dog has been but if it is someone else's dog you don't know this. 

A puppy bite is totally different from an adult one- Puppies explore with their mouths. An adult bite could endanger public safety.

I have seen many people end up with serious infections because they were afraid of the dog getting in trouble. Your dog needs to know if it is a dog bite so they can RX. the best antibiotic if needed.

In some areas your doctor is mandated to report all 'bites'- But it is put to them whether to call it a bite & report it or say it was a 'puncture wound' which a bite is without calling it such. Early treatment generally in my experience is documented as a puncture if the dog is known but will be documented as a bite is the wound becomes infected and reported as such. Just as an FYI.


OP- It sounds like your puppy was trying to grab the food not you and accidentally sliced your hand. A bite would be a clamping of the skin between he upper and lower teeth it does not seem like this was the case to me.

Also be careful using straight peroxide because it kills the bacteria as well as healthy tissue. You can buy actual wound cleaner which is better for you and your finger.


----------



## ssacres

I do not want to add any stress to your situation but when my son got bit by a dog he had to get a tetnus shot. Just had to say this for your own safety. Sorry to add to your pain. Maybe your are up to date on tetnus.


----------



## Brave

MikaTallulah said:


> Most doctors in know if you said my puppy bite me and is UTD with shots would not think twice about it & would not report it- Accidents happen.
> 
> However if you are not the owner of the dog they would report it. An owner accidentally bitten by their own dog knows where there dog has been but if it is someone else's dog you don't know this.
> 
> A puppy bite is totally different from an adult one- Puppies explore with their mouths. An adult bite could endanger public safety.
> 
> I have seen many people end up with serious infections because they were afraid of the dog getting in trouble. Your dog needs to know if it is a dog bite so they can RX. the best antibiotic if needed.
> 
> In some areas your doctor is mandated to report all 'bites'- But it is put to them whether to call it a bite & report it or say it was a 'puncture wound' which a bite is without calling it such. Early treatment generally in my experience is documented as a puncture if the dog is known but will be documented as a bite is the wound becomes infected and reported as such. Just as an FYI.
> 
> 
> OP- It sounds like your puppy was trying to grab the food not you and accidentally sliced your hand. A bite would be a clamping of the skin between he upper and lower teeth it does not seem like this was the case to me.
> 
> Also be careful using straight peroxide because it kills the bacteria as well as healthy tissue. You can buy actual wound cleaner which is better for you and your finger.





ssacres said:


> I do not want to add any stress to your situation but when my son got bit by a dog he had to get a tetnus shot. Just had to say this for your own safety. Sorry to add to your pain. Maybe your are up to date on tetnus.


Thanks! I called my doctor this morning. Verified I got my tetnus booster earlier this year. I did let them know that my 3 month old puppy broke my skin. They just advised me to watch for any sign of infection and call them / come in ASAP if there is. The wound is looking better and better. It finally stopped bleeding last night - so my bandaids are coming off clean. I have bactain (sp?) which I used to keep my piercings clean, so we'll probably switch to that or salt water from here on out. 

On a happy note, Bear and I worked for 30 mins on his leave it. I gave him a juicy, delicous carrot and mid-bite, I asked him to leave it and traded it for a treat. He did GREAT! He actually walked away from it and sat in my lap (he knows I'm a pushover for puppy love) on a few occassions. After he complied, I gave him back the carrot and we tried again. I'm doing my best about being consistant with trading in the "real world" but I'm sure I can do better. So I'll strive to be even more consistant. I think I'm just going to be carrying kibble or treats in my pockets from here on out. lol!


----------



## Sally's Mom

When I got bitten for the second time in 26 years at work, the doctor was not at all interested in any info on the dog....


----------



## azzure

I am CERTAIN your pup was just trying to get a better grip on the carrot, and got your finger instead. The same thing happened to me once with my horse. No bleeding, but it really hurt! But I know he didn't mean it, and neither did your dog.


----------

